# contact info for Taylor and Hoffman



## john23 (Mar 6, 2016)

hi folks, 
does anyone have contact info for Richie Hoffman and Jim Taylor? my internet searches are fruitless. thanks....john


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Jim Taylor the Pontiac engine builer in NJ passed away a few years back. 
Believe, years ago, Mr Hoffman posted on Performance Years board. There are numerous Pontiac racers from the NJ & NY area that post on the PY board, that would have his contact info.


----------



## john23 (Mar 6, 2016)

sorry to hear that about Jim Taylor...he was one of the people i wanted to meet and i put it off and now he's gone....i will check out performance years forum...thank you...


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

PY Online Forums - View Profile: Richie Hoffman


----------



## john23 (Mar 6, 2016)

thanks D


----------

